# انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص



## الملك العقرب (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*يهيب شعب كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس بمدينة كوم حمادة محافظة البحيرة بسيادتكم  التدخل  لانقاذ  الكنيسة *
*من الانهيار المستمر حيث بدأ سقف الكنيسة بالانهيار علي المصلين في قداس يوم الجمعه الموافق 2/11 بدا بالانهيار*
*علي المصلين في الكنيسه اثناء القداس  وتوجه اب الكنيسه الي مسئولي الامن  ولم يجد أي جديه في حل المشكله *
*وهناك معارضه من قبل الامن في توفير ترخيص للهدم واعاده البناء  والتشكيك في  ترخيص الكنيسة*
* نظرا لان الكنيسه بنيت عام 1951 *
*فنحن شعب الكنيسه وراعيها  نرجو من سيادتكم ان توصلو صوتنا الضعيف الي كل الناس لكي يكون لنا صوت للحصول علي حق من حقوق المسيحيين الميته*
*ونرجو تدخل كل من *
*البابا شنودة الثالث         الرئيس محمد جسني مبارك   جمــــــــال مبارك*
*الانبا باخوميوس*​*الانبا تواضروس*
*رئيس الوزراء*​*محافظ البحيره *
*وزير الدخليه*
*للتاكد من الحدث او المساعده تليفون الاب الكاهن راعي الكنيسة*
*القس مكسيموس بداري*
*0101858709*
*بعض من صور الكنيسه وانتظرو المذيد*
*




*
*شروخ في اماكن متفرقه في الكنيسه*
*



*
*اجزاء من السقف واقعه علي الارض*
*



*
*شروخ في السقف*
*



*


*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*
*اجزاء متساقطه علي الارض *
*



*

*



*

*



*

*منظر جانبي لصور الكنيسه الذائب*


*



*

*شقوق خطيره  تؤدي الي الموت*

*



*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*

والان الشعب يصلي خارج الكنيسه خوفا من تساقط اي جزء علي المصليين​ 





ويؤدون الاجتماعات ومدارس الاحد والصلوات خارج الكنيسة




​ 
نرجو من مديري الجروبات الاهتمام لنقل الخبر لان هناك امل ان يسمعنا احد ويساعدنا 
شكرا



*اعتصام شعب كنيسةمارجرجس بمدينه كوم حماده بمحافظه البحيرة غدا الاحد الموافق *
*11\11\2007*
*نظرا  لعدم موافقه الامن باعطاء الكنيسه التصاريح الازمه للهدم واعاده البناء واصدارهم قرار بايقاف اي عمل في الكنيسه من هدم او بناء*
*وسيتم الاعتصام بعد قداس الاحد  *

[FONT=comic sans
 ms]*للتاكد من الحدث او المساعده تليفون الاب الكاهن راعي الكنيسة*[/FONT]
*القس مكسيموس بداري*
*0101858709*
*جاء لي هذا الخبر *
*ولا اعلم اي شي عنه*​__________________________________________________


----------



## سيزار (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*

ربنا يستر ويارب ... المسئولين يستجيبوا .. يارب بيتك ما تسبهوش .


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*



سيزار قال:


> ربنا يستر ويارب ... المسئولين يستجيبوا .. يارب بيتك ما تسبهوش .


مرسي يا حبي علي ردك الجميل و طبها ربنا مش هيسيب بيته صلاوتكم معانا


----------



## فادية (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*

الموضوع مش في مكانه المناسب يا اخي الملك العقرب 
كثيرا ما نبهتك بانه فيه قسم اسمه  قسم الاخبار المسيحيه والعامه وهو خاص بكل الاخبار 
المرة دي هنقل الموضوع لقسم اخبار  
مرة تانيه لو حطيت موضوع مضمونه خبر في القسم هنا  هحذفه 
المنتدى ليه نظام  وقوانين  مفروضه على الكل  
يا ريت  تلتزم بيها اخي العزيز 
ينقل الى الاخبار المسيحيه والعامه​


----------



## مارينا هاني (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*

الموضوع مش جديد بيحصل ف كوم حماده وفي كل حته في مصر والطبيعي ان المسؤلين ما يتحركوش يا جماعه الموضوع ده محتاج صلاه كبيره قوي عشان تظهر عجايب ربنا ويحطوا القرار من تحت ايديهم بصوره معجزيه عشان يتمجد اسم ربنا عندنا بردو كان نفس الموضوع واتحط القرار من غير حتى ما نعرف ازاي لكن اللي نعرفو ان ربنا بيستخدم كل الايادي لصالح كنيسته بس ممكن تحولوها لقسم الصلاه عشان كلو يصلي وانا مش فأيدي حاجه غير اصلي وافتكر ان قوات الجحيم لن تقوى عليها وسلام المسيح معاكو


----------



## Ramzi (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*

هاي كارثة حقيقية
ومن الصور مبين انه الخطر كبيييييييييييييير

الله يستر يا عالم
وانشاءالله الناس بتدخل قبل ما تصير كارثة


----------



## man4truth (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*

*هى دى المواطنة وهو ده دين الرحمة والمودة اللى احنا عايشين تحت رحمته*


----------



## the servant (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*

يا جماعة انتم مستعجلين لية لسة الكنيسة ما وقعتش لما تقع الحكومة تتحرك

بس للاسف هم مش عارفين ان الهنا قادر انة يحمي بيتة من كل شر

ربنااا موجود​


----------



## mase7ya (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*

*اللة يساعدكم*


----------



## الملك العقرب (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*

احنا لاذم يكون لينا وقفة بجد و صوتنا يعا كتيييييييييير و يسمع جامد كل واحد يسمع صوته في كنيسته و منطقته يا جماعة الرب يرحم


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*

*اعتصام شعب كنيسةمارجرجس بمدينه كوم حماده بمحافظه البحيرة غدا الاحد الموافق *
*11\11\2007*
*نظرا  لعدم موافقه الامن باعطاء الكنيسه التصاريح الازمه للهدم واعاده البناء واصدارهم قرار بايقاف اي عمل في الكنيسه من هدم او بناء*
*وسيتم الاعتصام بعد قداس الاحد  *

[FONT=comic sans
 ms]*للتاكد من الحدث او المساعده تليفون الاب الكاهن راعي الكنيسة*[/FONT]
*القس مكسيموس بداري*
*0101858709*
*جاء لي هذا الخبر *
*ولا اعلم اي شي عنه*​


----------



## ipraheem makram (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*يهيب شعب كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس بمدينة كوم حمادة محافظة البحيرة بسيادتكم  التدخل  لانقاذ  الكنيسة 
من الانهيار المستمر حيث بدأ سقف الكنيسة بالانهيار علي المصلين في قداس يوم الجمعه الموافق 2/11 بدا بالانهيار
علي المصلين في الكنيسه اثناء القداس  وتوجه اب الكنيسه الي مسئولي الامن  ولم يجد أي جديه في حل المشكله 
وهناك معارضه من قبل الامن في توفير ترخيص للهدم واعاده البناء  والتشكيك في  ترخيص الكنيسة
 نظرا لان الكنيسه بنيت عام 1951 
فنحن شعب الكنيسه وراعيها  نرجو من سيادتكم ان توصلو صوتنا الضعيف الي كل الناس لكي يكون لنا صوت للحصول علي حق من حقوق المسيحيين الميته
ونرجو تدخل كل من 
البابا شنودة الثالث         الرئيس محمد جسني مبارك   جمــــــــال مبارك
الانبا باخوميوس
الانبا تواضروس
رئيس الوزراء
محافظ البحيره 
وزير الدخليه
للتاكد من الحدث او المساعده تليفون الاب الكاهن راعي الكنيسة
القس مكسيموس بداري**0101858709​​**بعض من صور الكنيسه وانتظرو المذيد*






*[SIZE="4[RIGHT]"]شروخ في اماكن متفرقه في الكنيسه[/RIGHT][/SIZE]*​

























*والان الشعب يصلي خارج الكنيسه خوفا من تساقط اي جزء علي المصليين*





*ويؤدون الاجتماعات ومدارس الاحد والصلوات خارج الكنيسة​*





*انا اولا مش من كوم حمادة بس الموضوع دة جالى على الايميل فنشر تة على المنتدى هنا يمكن يكون فى حد يكون ربنا جعلة سباب لحل مشكل كنيسة مارجرجس انا نقلتة زى ماجالى بزبط​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*



bola123 قال:


> يا شباب انا محتاج منكم رد بالمساعده يواء كانت المساعده شفاهيه (معنويه)اوماديه الاطمنان على الكنيسه بالاتصال بى 0183988896 او براعى الكنيسه 0101858709حتى نسطيع ان نبنى الكنيسه
> احنا الى يومنا 27/11/2007 وضعنا 10 خوازيق لبناء الكنيسه
> http://freecopts.net/arabic/arabic/content/view/2644/9/


مرسي يا بولا علي الفتة الكريمة ديه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*

أزاى بس المسؤولين ساكتين عن كارثة زى دى

يا رب ارحم يا مارجرجس اتصرف دا بيتك


----------



## Ramy Eskander (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*

بجد ربنا معاكم


----------



## asula (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*

الرب يقدر يحمي بيتو وحيعمل معجزة كبيرة بس احنا نحتاج لصلاة 
والرب ينور حياتكم


----------



## assyrian girl (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*

plzzzzzzzzzzz God help them i cant do nothing cuz am living in australia but i can pray for you and for the church


----------



## jemo (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*

ارجوكوا اى واحد مشترك فى اى منتدى ينشر الموضوع دة وربنا معانا ومع شعب كوم حمادة  اخوكوا جوزيف


----------



## jemo (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*

عقرب كوم حمادة يقول ( لابد من الكلمة الحاسمة فى الموضوع ولابد من الواقفة الثابتة لشعب كوم حمادة )


----------



## jemo (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*

يا مسحين القاهرة كلها نرجوا المساعدة من اى شخص مسيحى وربنا يقدم الى فية الخير


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*

برجاء الاهتمام يا شعب المسيح


----------



## monlove (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*

ربنا معاهم ويساعدهم
ويارب صوتهم يوصل للمسولين 
بشفاعة مارجرجس صاحب الكنيسة


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انهيار كنيسه مارجرجس بكوم حماده علي المصليين ورفض الامن اعطاء التراخيص*

امين يا رب


----------

